# Restaurante Bembos en la Playa Asia



## luisjr20 (Oct 22, 2005)

El Proyecto esta ubicado dentro del Centro Comercial SurPlaza , dentro del sector asignado a entretenimiento y servicios familiares.

La propuesta contemplo la creación de un local iconico que permitiera la presentación de la Cadena de restaurantes Bembos en combinación con Coca Cola aplicando una propuesta con imágenes propias de cada marca en forma balanceada dentro de todo el conjunto

Por su condición de proyecto de Verano, se diseño el local como una ventana abierta de gran formato que permitiera mostrar como un gran teatro las situaciones internas de la dinámica del usos del local.

La idea principal fue la creación de un local de mucho frente y con poca profundidad que aumentara la sensación de gran local agregando una escala monumental a la propuesta.

Por su función casi ferial determinada por la estacionalidad del uso del local, se busco trabajar con materiales de bajo costo pero que permitieran un gran impacto visual.

Toda el envoltorio se diseño con una material de fácil montaje para los recubrimientos y estructura metálica, aplicado con diferentes detalles de modulación de bruñas y color.

La cobertura fue resuelta con planchas de Aluzinc pintadas de blanco.

Los pisos se propusieron en cemento pulido en dos tonos, cortados en una trama especifica elaborada con una cortadora de disco, los zócalos fueron resueltos con aluminio.

Al interior se aplico un cerámico tipo pepelma que sirvió de base para diversas gigantografias corporativas. Al exterior se aplico el mismo tipo de cerámica en un sector para crea un efecto lúdico.

Para la noche se creo una imagen luminosa que contrasta iluminación de fachada con la iluminación interior proyectada sobre el policarbonato con halogenuros azules, como contrapunto se aplico leds en una zona de la fachada.

Planos

















Fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que loco, está muy bonito.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que tal diseño que tiene! pero no me gusta mucho su piso


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha ! que bonito, ese ambiente "acoca-colado" se ve muy innovador !


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

bonitoooo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es uno de los más chéveres, pero en general los Bembos no traen tanta publicidad (Coca Cola).


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Chévere, me gusta mucho


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelente el diseño, me gusta


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

ya pues, cuando ponen un roqui´s?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

palexisls said:


> ya pues, cuando ponen un roqui´s?


Cuando los chanchos vuelen.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

J Block said:


> Cuando los chanchos vuelen.


le doy 3 veranos.
maximo


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*me gusta !!!!  *


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Cuando los chanchos vuelen.


No solo que vuelen si no que se operen la nariz jajajajajaja

A mi se me hace muy al estilo de los 50´S, el techo me gusta bastante igual que toda la perfilerìa.

El piso me gusta pero no se porque lo siento raro al mirarlo junto a la ceràmica de paredes.... hmmmm será porque no me gusta la ceràmica en paredes??? 

Está muy chèvere y la idea del thread es genial, felicitaciones.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Buen diseño, además sus hamburguesas son buenazas (osea mejor que macdonalds, burger king)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta el restaurante se ve exotico.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

el diseño esta fabuloso, lastima la publicidad.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy original...


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Inyector said:


> Buen diseño, además sus hamburguesas son buenazas (osea mejor que macdonalds, burger king)


Eso sí es verdad


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve divertido , interesante,pero la matan con el cemento pulido del piso (es cemento pulido? en fin, igual se ve feo para mí)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, en si como que el piso no va, me imagino que lo habrán escogido así por estar en zona de playa.


----------

